# da quando SONO piccolo vs Da quando ERO piccolo



## la fée

Ma cos'è 'sta moda di dire "da quando sono piccolo...". Lo trovo semplicemente orribile e, fino a qualche tempo fa, nessuno lo avrebbe mai detto! Ora, invece, anche persone colte usano questa espressione... perchè? E' corretto solo "da quando ERO piccolo"! O no?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao la fée,

Se sia giusto non lo so, ma a me è capitato di dire "amo il mare _da quando sono_ piccola". Mi pare che sia una forma equivalente a "amo il mare _fin da_ piccola".
Il tuo ragionamento d'altronde non fa una piega, quindi mi metto alla finestra ad aspettare che ne pensano anche gli altri.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Mi metto alla finestra anch'io - accanto a La fée però 
Confesso che detesto questo modo di dire e trovo che suoni malissimo, spero che arrivi qualche esperto a confermare se sia anche errato (a me sembra di sì ).


----------



## marco.cur

La frase è corretta.
Da quando sono piccolo = da quando sono diventato piccolo
(penso ad esempio ad un film, di cui non ricordo il titolo, in cui il protagonista vive la sua vita al contrario: prima vecchio, poi giovane etc etc).

Da quando vado a scuola (vado tuttora a scuola)
Da quando mi sono laureato (sono tuttora laureato)
Da quando sono studente (sono tuttora studente)
Da quando ero studente (sono sono più studente)


----------



## la fée

marco.cur said:


> La frase è corretta.
> Da quando sono piccolo = da quando sono diventato piccolo
> (penso ad esempio ad un film, di cui non ricordo il titolo, in cui il protagonista vive la sua vita al contrario: prima vecchio, poi giovane etc etc).
> 
> Da quando vado a scuola (vado tuttora a scuola)
> Da quando mi sono laureato (sono tuttora laureato)
> Da quando sono studente (sono tuttora studente)
> Da quando ero studente (sono sono più studente)


 
Ma come, marco.cur? Che senso ha? Uno "é stato" piccolo, non lo è tuttora! Ci sono adulti, a questi casi mi riferisco, che dicono "Suono il pianoforte da quando sono piccolo." Ha senso, secondo te?


----------



## stella_maris_74

marco.cur said:


> La frase è corretta.
> Da quando sono piccolo = da quando sono diventato piccolo


 Davvero? Ma se io dico che mi piace la tal cosa sin dall'infanzia, presumibilmente lo dico una volta diventato grande... cioè quando non sono più piccolo. O mi sfugge qualcosa?


----------



## Kumidan

Avrei anche un'altra cosa da aggiungere, ma forse è più un fatto filosofico, uno piccolo non ci diventa, si nasce già piccoli.


----------



## effeundici

C'era un film nel quale una mamma tornava bambina. Lei lo poteva dire: _da quando sono piccola...._


----------



## stella_maris_74

Che sia una costruzione in analogia con "da quando sono nato"? Però questa è corretta, "da quando sono piccolo" invece a me sembra tuttora senza senso.


----------



## la fée

stella_maris_74 said:


> Che sia una costruzione in analogia con "da quando sono nato"? Però questa è corretta, "da quando sono piccolo" invece a me sembra tuttora senza senso.


 
No, non può essere, perchè "sono nato" è un passato prossimo e quindi va benissimo! Mi piacerebbe comunque che qualcuno di coloro che usano "da quando sono piccolo" (e sono tanti, troppi...purtroppo) si facesse vivo per sostenere l'esattezza di questa forma con argomenti convincenti... anche se dubito che se ne possano addurre!


----------



## marco.cur

la fée said:
			
		

> Ma come, marco.cur? Che senso ha? Uno "é stato" piccolo, non lo è tuttora!





			
				stella maris said:
			
		

> Davvero? ... O mi sfugge qualcosa?


Vi sfugge l'esempio riportato tra parentesi. 
E poi quello è il significato, se non ha senso è un altro discorso; dal punto di vista grammaticale è giusto.

"da quando sono nato" è giusto perché indica un avvenimento (sono nato tanti anni fa, e questa condizione permane, non posso dire che ora non sono più nato), negli altri casi si indica uno stato (ero piccolo non lo sono più).


----------



## la fée

marco.cur said:


> Vi sfugge l'esempio riportato tra parentesi.
> E poi quello è il significato, se non ha senso è un altro discorso; dal punto di vista grammaticale è giusto.
> 
> "da quando sono nato" è giusto perché indica un avvenimento (sono nato tanti anni fa, e questa condizione permane, non posso dire che ora non sono più nato), negli altri casi si indica uno stato (ero piccolo non lo sono più).


 
marco.cur, scusami, ma non riesco ancora a capire...anzi, mi sembra che ora tu ti contraddica! Piccoli si è stati, si era, ma (purtroppo ) non lo si è più...


----------



## effeundici

Ragazzi perdonatemi ma vi ho visto molto più brillanti in altre occasioni. Continuate a rimanere incollati al fatto che un essere umano normalmente è piccolo è poi diventa grande.

Ma la grammatica è molto più universale e può contemplare, ad esempio, anche situazioni fantastiche in cui uno da adulto ritorna bambino. Eppure ne abbiamo visti di film con questa trama.

Ebbene se uno con una magia da adulto torna bambino può o non può dire: _Da quando sono piccolo trovo che il mondo sia molto più interessante_

Il problema è che magari qualcuno lo usa anche nella situazione opposta, ovvero già da adulto. E allora in questo caso io preferirei: _Da quando ero piccolo_

Comunque non mi stupisco; se diciamo _domani vado al cinema _possiamo dire anche _da quando sono piccolo_


----------



## marco.cur

Per essere chiari: l'espressione "... da quando sono piccolo"  va bene in un'ipotetica storia di fantasia in cui un'ipotetica persona comincia la sua vita da grande e poi diventa piccola. Nella realtà no.

edit: sovrapposizione con f11


----------



## la fée

Finalmente! Ora sono d'accordo con te, marco.cur!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Amici, la questione era l'uso di "da quando SONO piccolo" al posto di "da quando ERO piccolo" (che sarebbe la forma grammaticalmente corretta) in frasi del tipo: è da quando sono piccolo che passo tutti i Natali in montagna (detta da Mario Rossi, quarantenne e di dimensioni non affini a quelle di Pollicino ).
Ho cambiato il titolo del thread perché fosse più chiaro 

Poi certo, se parliamo di storie di fantasia possiamo essere fantasiosi anche con la grammatica, il problema è che questa frase -che a me fa l'effetto delle unghie sulla lavagna- si sente sempre più spesso nel linguaggio e nelle situazioni di tutti i giorni


----------



## effeundici

Per me è perché l'italiano parlato si sta trasformando in una lingua simil-cinese dove la frase viene collocata nel tempo non con il verbo (che è sempre uguale) ma grazie agli avverbi che lo precedono/seguono. (Queste lingue hanno anche un nome che non ricordo)

Il futuro ormai è già stato conquistato:

_Domani vado al mercato_
_Vado in pensione tra 5 anni_

Chissà forse questa frase è la testa di ponte per la conquista anche del passato. Magari tra qualche decennio diremo _: ieri vado al mercato._

Non mi prendete sul serio, eh; sto scherzando.


----------



## la fée

effeundici, confessa... sei un utilizzatore di "da quando sono piccolo" pentito!  Grazie a stella maris 74 per l'aiuto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Tutta questa discussione mi ha molto divertito — soprattutto gli equivoci interpretativi che ha provocato, i sospiri di sollievo che ne sono conseguiti, ecc. Naturalmente sono convinto che la frase è sbagliata. Si tratta purtroppo di quei vezzi che sorgono improvvisamente e che, delle due l'una: o vengono presto abbandonati o invece attecchiscono, e dopo qualche anno ce li ritroviamo sui dizionari. In fondo non è più brutto dell'uso televisivo (e non solo) di "piuttosto" nel significato di un semplice, umile, dimesso, "democratico" *o* (congiunzione avversativa).
Quanto alla scollatura tra "tempo che passa" e "tempo grammaticale" (mi riferisco a chi ha portato a esempio il presente pro futuro di "Domani vado..."), che ne dite di "Se domani piove, ieri avremo lavorato invano"?


----------



## effeundici

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "Se domani piove, ieri avremo lavorato invano"?


 
Direi che è geniale; mette insieme in un colpo solo i 2 capisaldi della mia teoria semiseria relativa all'italiano parlato:

- il futuro, se è disponibile un avverbio di tempo determinato (domani, tra 1 anno, ecc.) viene sostituito dal presente

- il futuro viene utilizzato per esprimere possibilità, incertezza, rassegnazione

Es. _Mi farò una doccia_ vs_. Mi faccio una doccia _


----------



## Mat1

In teoria si dovrebbe dire "da quando ero piccolo" perché si tratta di qualcosa che io non sono più. A differenza dell'espressione "da quando lavoro", "da quando vado a scuola" se si intende qualcosa che si continua a fare nel presente (lavorare, andare a scuola).
Tuttavia nel linguaggio parlato ho sentito spesso dire "da quando sono piccolo" da persone adulte come anche "Domani vado al mare". In questo caso penso si usi il presente per caratterizzare un'azione che avviene ripetutamente, come quando dico "Vado al mare tutti i lunedì", o comunque _vicina nel tempo_. Penso si possa accettare l'espressione "tra cinque minuti _esco_ di casa" invece che "tra cinque minuti _uscirò_ di casa".


----------



## infinite sadness

marco.cur said:


> Per essere chiari: l'espressione "... da quando sono piccolo"  va bene in un'ipotetica storia di fantasia in cui un'ipotetica persona comincia la sua vita da grande e poi diventa piccola. Nella realtà no.


Non sono d'accordo. Ad esempio quando uno diventa molto vecchio un po' si rimpicciolisce, si accorcia anche di statura. Ed allora, potrà dire "da quando sono piccolo" perchè è diventato realmente più piccolo.


----------



## Giorgino

infinite sadness said:


> Non sono d'accordo. Ad esempio quando uno diventa molto vecchio un po' si rimpicciolisce, si accorcia anche di statura. Ed allora, potrà dire "da quando sono piccolo" perchè è diventato realmente più piccolo.




Ma scusate, posto che "da quando sono" differisce da "da quando ero" nella misura in cui nella prima la data caratteristica/azione è ancora in corso, e nella seconda no, un bambino (un "piccolo", per l'appunto) può tranquillamente dire: "da quando sono piccolo".

Così come io posso dire: "da quando sono ragazzo", "da quando sono adulto", "da quando sono grande". Non serve tirare in ballo le storie di fantasia né tantomeno ipotesi sull'appiattimento senile dei dischi della colonna vertebrale...

X effeundici: le lingue di cui parli si chiamano lingue isolanti.


----------



## gc200000

Giorgino said:


> un bambino (un "piccolo", per l'appunto) può tranquillamente dire: "da quando sono piccolo".
> 
> Così come io posso dire: "da quando sono ragazzo", "da quando sono adulto", "da quando sono grande".



Non è proprio uguale. "Da quando" presuppone un momento precedente in cui quella condizione non esisteva. E' corretto "da quando sono ragazzo/adulto/grande" perché c'è stato un tempo precedente in cui non lo ero. Non così per un bambino che dice "da quando sono piccolo", lo è da sempre.


----------



## Anaiss

gc200000 said:


> Non è proprio uguale. "Da quando" presuppone un momento precedente in cui quella condizione non esisteva. E' corretto "da quando sono ragazzo/adulto/grande" perché c'è stato un tempo precedente in cui non lo ero. Non così per un bambino che dice "da quando sono piccolo", lo è da sempre.


----------



## Blackman

gc200000 said:


> Non è proprio uguale. "Da quando" presuppone un momento precedente in cui quella condizione non esisteva. E' corretto "da quando sono ragazzo/adulto/grande" perché c'è stato un tempo precedente in cui non lo ero. Non così per un bambino che dice "da quando sono piccolo", lo è da sempre.


 
Sono d'accordo, ma sempre se chi lo dice sia ancora in quella condizione. _Da quando sono ragazzo_ e' corretto in bocca a un ragazzo, ma sbagliato per un adulto.



gc200000 said:


> Non è proprio uguale. "Da quando" presuppone un momento precedente in cui quella condizione non esisteva. E' corretto "da quando sono ragazzo/adulto/grande" perché c'è stato un tempo precedente in cui non lo ero. Non così per un bambino che dice "da quando sono piccolo", lo è da sempre.



No, non va bene. Se un bambino dice "da quando sono _bambino_ siamo d'accordo, ma non piccolo, che non e' una fase, ma un giudizio opinabile sulla propria dimensione.


----------



## entrapta

Sono sicuro che Benjamin Button una volta bambino direbbe "da quando sono vecchio" ihih (scherzo non mi lapidate - penso anche io sia sbagliato).


----------



## gc200000

Blackman said:


> No, non va bene. Se un bambino dice "da quando sono _bambino_ siamo d'accordo, ma non piccolo, che non e' una fase, ma un giudizio opinabile sulla propria dimensione.



Beh non è proprio il massimo della correttezza, ma direi che è pienamente accettabile utilizzare "piccolo" e "grande" anche per l'età...

"Sei ancora troppo piccolo per fare questo gioco..."

"Ormai sei diventato grande..."


----------



## Blackman

gc200000 said:


> Beh non è proprio il massimo della correttezza, ma direi che è pienamente accettabile utilizzare "piccolo" e "grande" anche per l'età...
> 
> "Sei ancora troppo piccolo per fare questo gioco..."
> 
> "Ormai sei diventato grande..."


 
Lo è, ma non nella costruzione _da quando sono piccolo_ detto da un bambino. E sinceramente non riesco ad accettare neppure _da quando sono bambino_, diversamente da ragazzo/adulto detto dai rispettivi. *Sembra di parlare di una bambina che ha cambiato sesso*. Non so, forse perchè prima di bambino non c'è niente che possa parlare per dire di questa sua condizione. 

_Ero neonato, ma da quando sono bambino....._?

Ha una sua correttezza grammaticale, non c'è dubbio, ma fa venire i brividi anche nella giusta collocazione...


----------



## Giorgino

Blackman said:


> _Ero neonato, ma da quando sono bambino....._?
> 
> Ha una sua correttezza grammaticale, non c'è dubbio, ma fa venire i brividi anche nella giusta collocazione...




Esatto, sono d'accordo. Ma un conto è se si parla di logica pura, svincolata dalla poeticità, bellezza, o pregnanza di significato di una frase, e un conto appunto di 'come suona'.

Chiaramente nessuno di noi si vedrebbe un bambino dire: "da quando sono bambino [prima ero neonato] riesco a nuotare a dorso".   Ma resta il fatto che "da quando sono" indica una condizione iniziata e perdurante al momento dell'enunciazione. Ci potremmo mettere qualsiasi cosa dopo, senza tirare in ballo bambini, neonati e anziani.

Ad esempio: "da quando sono in Italia, mangio sempre la pizza" (e significa che sono ancora in Italia). Mentre: "da quando ero in Italia, mangiavo sempre la pizza (ora non sono più in Italia).


----------



## gc200000

Blackman said:


> Lo è, ma non nella costruzione _da quando sono piccolo_ detto da un bambino. E sinceramente non riesco ad accettare neppure _da quando sono bambino_, diversamente da ragazzo/adulto detto dai rispettivi. *Sembra di parlare di una bambina che ha cambiato sesso*. Non so, forse perchè prima di bambino non c'è niente che possa parlare per dire di questa sua condizione.
> 
> _Ero neonato, ma da quando sono bambino....._?
> 
> Ha una sua correttezza grammaticale, non c'è dubbio, ma fa venire i brividi anche nella giusta collocazione...



Mai detto il contrario


----------



## stella_maris_74

Giorgino said:


> Ad esempio: "da quando sono in Italia, mangio sempre la pizza" (e significa che sono ancora in Italia). Mentre: "da quando ero in Italia, mangiavo sempre la pizza (ora non sono più in Italia).



Sì ma questa è cosa diversa da quella di cui stiamo discutendo 

Per favore amici, limitiamo gli interventi al tema della discussione: si può dire "Da quando sono piccolo" invece che "Da quando ero piccolo (*)" in contesti del tipo "E' da quando sono/ero piccolo che faccio la tal cosa"?
(*) piccolo in termini di età, "bambino"

Il resto, le storie di fantasia, gli altri contesti che richiedono "Da quando sono", ecc., non sono attinenti.

Grazie a tutti 

Mod


----------



## silver frog

marco.cur said:


> La frase è corretta.
> Da quando sono piccolo = da quando sono diventato piccolo
> (penso ad esempio ad un film, di cui non ricordo il titolo, in cui il protagonista vive la sua vita al contrario: prima vecchio, poi giovane etc etc).



Questo è veramente forzare la grammatica...  sì, _ipoteticamente_ parlando, e _solo circoscritto al caso fantastico_ di una persona che improvvisamente diventa piccola, questa costruzione grammaticale è corretta e ha senso.

Ma tornando alla realtà e all'uso di questa espressione negli esempi dati, no, la costruzione non è corretta grammaticalmente. 

Da quando sono piccolo
Non sono più piccolo. Lo _ero_.


----------



## bearded

Salve a tutti
In interviste televisive, ed anche nel parlare comune,  spesso la gente dice frasi del tipo ''è da quando sono piccolo che mi piace la musica'', oppure ''sono stato abituato così da quando sono bambino'' - ovviamente invece di ''..da quando ero piccolo/fin da quando ero bambino''.  Da poco tempo mi sono reso conto di quanto sia comune questo errore, e vorrei chiedere
- se questi modi dire errati hanno secondo voi un'origine regionale, o prevalgono in certe regioni;
- se - benché errati - si possono ormai ritenere accettabili nel linguaggio parlato (secondo me no).
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente delle vostre risposte.


----------



## ohbice

bearded man said:


> Salve a tutti
> In interviste televisive, ed anche nel parlare comune,  spesso la gente dice frasi del tipo ''è da quando sono piccolo che mi piace la musica'', oppure ''sono stato abituato così da quando sono bambino'' - ovviamente invece di ''..da quando ero piccolo/fin da quando ero bambino''.  Da poco tempo mi sono reso conto di quanto sia comune questo errore, e vorrei chiedere
> - se questi modi dire errati hanno secondo voi un'origine regionale, o prevalgono in certe regioni;
> - se - benché errati - si possono ormai ritenere accettabili nel linguaggio parlato (secondo me no).
> Vi ringrazio anticipatamente delle vostre risposte.



Ciao bearded man. 
A proposito della prevalenza qui o lì non saprei.
Secondo me sono accettabii


----------



## alicip

Per me non sono accettabili.


----------



## ohbice

bearded man said:


> Salve a tutti
> In interviste televisive, ed anche nel parlare comune, spesso la gente dice frasi del tipo ''è da quando sono piccolo che mi piace la musica'', oppure ''sono stato abituato così da quando sono bambino'' - ovviamente invece di ''..da quando ero piccolo/fin da quando ero bambino''. Da poco tempo mi sono reso conto di quanto sia comune questo errore, e vorrei chiedere
> - se questi modi dire errati hanno secondo voi un'origine regionale, o prevalgono in certe regioni;
> - se - benché errati - si possono ormai ritenere accettabili nel linguaggio parlato (secondo me no).
> Vi ringrazio anticipatamente delle vostre risposte.



Ri-ciao. Ho letto con più attenzione e mi sono accorto che non stavi parlando di preposizioni ma di tempi verbali. Il fatto che non abbia colto la cosa con immediatezza mi fa pensare che effettivamente le frasi mi sembrano entrate nel quotidiano. Certo la seconda, rivedendola, stride un bel po': _sono stato _seguito da _sono _crea qualche problema anche a me


----------



## frugnaglio

Mai sentito (o sentito molto raramente), il che mi fa pensare che sia un uso regionale. Per me “da quando sono piccolo” significa che prima non ero piccolo, e ora lo sono! Come dire “da quando mi sono rimpicciolito”.
Leggendo il titolo del thread pensavo che fosse stato postato da uno straniero, da quanto la frase mi suona strana.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded Man! 





frugnaglio said:


> Mai sentito (o sentito molto raramente), il che mi fa pensare che sia un uso regionale. Per me “da quando sono piccolo” significa che prima non ero piccolo, e ora lo sono! Come dire “da quando mi sono rimpicciolito”.


Sono d'accordo con Alicip e Frunaglio. Però, a parte il paradosso, direi che per me chi dice “da quando sono piccolo” voglia esprimere "lo sono tuttora", "non sono ancora cresciuto / maturo", "spero non mi riterrai adulto".


----------



## Feainn

Non sono accettabili ma, ahimè, non credo nemmeno che li noterei se li sentissi durante una conversazione parlata


----------



## alicip

bearded man said:


> Salve a tutti
> In interviste televisive, ed anche nel parlare comune,  spesso la gente dice frasi del tipo ''è da quando sono piccolo che mi piace la musica'', oppure ''sono stato abituato così da quando sono bambino'' - ovviamente invece di ''..da quando ero piccolo/fin da quando ero bambino''.  Da poco tempo mi sono reso conto di quanto sia comune questo errore, e vorrei chiedere
> - se questi modi dire errati hanno secondo voi un'origine regionale, o prevalgono in certe regioni;
> - se - benché errati - si possono ormai ritenere accettabili nel linguaggio parlato (secondo me no).
> Vi ringrazio anticipatamente delle vostre risposte.


Come ho già detto, per me non sono accettabili. Propongo: "*Fin da bambino sono sempre stato affascinato dalla letteratura/musica *ecc." 
Secondo voi è corretta questa frase?


----------



## bearded

Secondo me è correttissima.

Ringrazio ancora tutti delle risposte (passate ed evtlm. future).


----------



## alicip

bearded man said:


> Secondo me è correttissima.
> 
> Ringrazio ancora tutti delle risposte (passate ed evtlm. future).


Grazie a te!


----------



## valentina82

Si dice da quando ero piccolo...


----------



## francisgranada

Invece avrebbe senso dire "da quando sono _grande_" ... 





oh bice said:


> ... Ho letto con più attenzione e mi sono accorto che non stavi parlando di preposizioni ma di tempi verbali ...


In questo caso concreto l'uso della forma presente _sono (< essere) _è secondo me chiaramente illogico.  Nonostanteciò, da non madrelingua, ho l'impressione che appunto la preposizione multifunzionale _da _è quella che "permette" di  "creare problemi" di questo tipo, visto che la prep. _da _può indicare sia un momento/periodo nel tempo (p.e. "da bambino") che l'inizio di un intervallo (p.e. "da ieri", "da quando") ...


----------



## valentina82

alla fine sono accettabili entrambi???


----------



## francisgranada

valentina82 said:


> alla fine sono accettabili entrambi???


Se per caso reagisci al mio post precedente, allora non è questo che intendevo dire ...


----------



## bearded

> valentina82:
> alla fine sono accettabili entrambi???


Non direi proprio: anzi, un'attenta lettura di tutta la discussione secondo me indica chiaramente che ''da quando sono piccolo'' è inaccettabile.


----------



## Ganamant

"Da quando sono piccolo" in italiano vuol dire una cosa e basta: che ero grande e sono diventato piccolo, che attualmente sono piccolo, e che da quando questo evento ha avuto luogo io faccio una tal cosa, che invece non facevo quand'ero grande. Se il contesto è compatibile con queste affermazioni, allora la frase è assolutamente corretta. Non bisogna per forza che il contesto sia fantastico. Ecco una cosa che è successa a tanti di noi: un bambino finisce l'asilo, dov'era nel gruppo dei grandi, e si ritrova piccolo in prima elementare, circondato da bambini più grandi di lui.

Ovviamente "(sin) da quando ero piccolo" è completamente diverso, altrettanto corretto ma con un altro significato. Usare la prima frase per la seconda è una barbarie.


----------



## francisgranada

Ganamant said:


> "Da quando sono piccolo" in italiano vuol dire una cosa e basta ...


Aggiungo che non solo in italiano ... Secondo me è una questione piuttosto _logica _che strettamente linguistica. 





> ... che ero grande e sono diventato piccolo ....


Oppure, "(prima) non c'ero e (poi) sono diventato piccolo (= sono nato)" ... La lingua umana certamente non è matematica, quindi non è priva di (apparenti) illogicità. Comunque, secondo me qualche spiegazione per





> 'sta moda di dire "da quando sono piccolo..."


 deve esistere. La mia idea è questa: "da quando _sono piccolo_" praticamente vuol dire "da quando _ci  sono_ (=esisto/sono nato)", visto che uno nasce (= comincia ad "esistere") come _piccolo _...

(per non capirci male: per me l'espressione in questione è logicamente inaccettabile, sto solo cercando la spiegazione/logica del suo eventuale uso in pratica ...)


----------



## ハチ子

"Da quando sono piccolo/a" detto da una persona adulta è inascoltabile...
Mi sembra di sentire una persona con la sindrome di peter pan, un adulto che non accetta di essere cresciuto! ^^;
A me personalmente pare così ovvia, la cosa, che mi stupisce il fatto che per alcuni ci sia modo di giustificare e accettare quell'espressione.


----------

